# internal or detachable magizines



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

*internal or detacable*​
internal936.00%detacable1664.00%


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

wat do u guys prefer internal or detacable magizines?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I really don't think it matters......but I like the detachable just for some safety reasons...You can take the clip out and just have to eject one....some internal you have you unload the whole rifle by cycling the rounds through (some rifles). But for accuracy or performance I don't think it matters.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would prefer detachable magazines. I own many bolt action rifle's that are .223, .243, .270 and 30.06, not one of them are detachable. I think it has all came down to price for me when purchasing them. I do own .22's and SKS's that do have detachable though.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I like detachable better, even though I rarely take the one out of my high power rifles that have detachables.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I love internal mags. I wish someone would make a 22 with an internal mag in the mosin style.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Holy Moly I am going to agree with MT. All my Big game rifles have standard box magizine. At my age I don't need to be looking for a misplaced clip :lol: That being said I need to check that the sky isn't falling MT :eyeroll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For bolt guns internal semi guns detachable.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you get a Browning A-Bolt, you can have both.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Swing plate with a detachable. Super design. I could go on and on. Awesome 60 degree bolt throw as well. No more bust knucles on the scope.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Does Browning still glue in the BBl?


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, I love my A-bolt. Really quick and easy to load and unload.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The A bolt is a great gun......but the tikka has the close to the same features (65 degree bolt and detachable mag) for less....that is why I chose it.....but I also have an a bolt as well.....both great guns!!!! Sorry did not mean to hi-jack the thread.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I own one high power rifle that takes a detachable magazine (clip). It is pretty much relegated to prairie dog shooting, where the chance of losing the clip is almost nil. As to enhanced safety with a clip, well, if you're going to check the chamber anyway, where's the enhanced safety? Better an integral magazine with a floorplate, to my way of thinking. A detachable magazine is just another moving part and something else to get lost or break when you're on that once in a lifetime hunt. JMHO, but I believe it. Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Detachable magazines I feel are the safest way to unload any rifle.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I like internal because you cant lose them


----------

